# two bucks and a doe



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

bully was acting like her normal self all morning even eating and then I finally had a minute to sit down with her and as soon as I did she climbed in my lap and started pushing literally I have pictures I'll post later she laid on top of me all 200 pounds of her and had triplets. the white one is the girl


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, congrats


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

More pics. this is a couple hours after birth all dried off.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow are you ever needed~ Congrats on the kids!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww


----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

Congrats on babies!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Awwww they're very cute!!  That's so funny that you're mamas comfort too.


----------



## tlag1986 (Apr 18, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

the little girl (white)was the third and smallest but she sure is vigorously attacking the milk bag.pretty soon I think she'll be bigger than the two boys.


----------

